# Form 80 Part C: National Identity document



## ssaikat (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am an Indian national applying for Australia PR subclass 189, currently residing in USA on a work permit. 
Part C National Identity Question: 
*Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social 
security cards etc): 
No
Yes --> Give details
*

My questions:
1. Does it mean only Indian National Identity document because I am an Indian national? Or can I even mention my USA Social security card number too? 
2. What is considered to be a nation identity document in India: 
Voter's ID? 
3. Or is better to answer "NO" and just skip the section?

Your suggestions please.

Regards,
Sam.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

India does not have any identification document that is accepted as National Identity Document per say. Voter's ID, AADHAR, PAN are not considered as national id by DIBP.

You can leave it blank by choosing no.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I put my drivers license details there.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

ssaikat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an Indian national applying for Australia PR subclass 189, currently residing in USA on a work permit.
> Part C National Identity Question:
> ...


Well I had entered my Aadhar card and Pan card as National ID docs. To keep it simple, just upload your passport as national id. It would be sufficient.

Cheers.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

ssaikat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an Indian national applying for Australia PR subclass 189, currently residing in USA on a work permit.
> Part C National Identity Question:
> ...


Yes, for USA you have to enter SSN.

For India, you can leave it blank or enter AADHAR or PAN. It's your call.

Have a bright future


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

bright future said:


> Yes, for USA you have to enter SSN. For India, you can leave it blank or enter AADHAR or PAN. It's your call. Have a bright future


No, you do not need to enter your US social security number in there. A SSN is not a national identity card even though it has become a de facto national identifier of sorts in the US context. A SSN has a specific purpose which is to identify you to the IRS for taxation purposes even though it is used for other purposes now.


----------



## HARRY2507 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I have the same Q as the Original Post,

So should i mark National document as No for both India and US


----------



## HARRY2507 (Jan 5, 2016)

Ssaikat,

what are you selecting for National Identity. i have added my DL(India) and SSN for now.. I am not sure after reading these threads.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

HARRY2507 said:


> Ssaikat,
> 
> what are you selecting for National Identity. i have added my DL(India) and SSN for now.. I am not sure after reading these threads.


Hi,

Its alright to add these in Form 80. Form 80 is just for their reference. So all information should be accurate.


----------



## ssaikat (Nov 2, 2015)

HARRY2507 said:


> Ssaikat,
> 
> what are you selecting for National Identity. i have added my DL(India) and SSN for now.. I am not sure after reading these threads.


I provided my Indian PAN Number as I didn't have an Indian DL.


----------



## HARRY2507 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Aarohi and Ssaikat


----------



## HARRY2507 (Jan 5, 2016)

ssaikat said:


> I provided my Indian PAN Number as I didn't have an Indian DL.


are you going to mention your SSN as well..?


----------



## ssaikat (Nov 2, 2015)

HARRY2507 said:


> are you going to mention your SSN as well..?


Nah, I don't think so. I mean I won't.


----------

